# Vizio LCD 47''



## riteskillz (Aug 24, 2010)

I have a 47'' vizio flat screen. The tv was made in dec of 2007. About a week ago, the screen darkened but I can still see it. Plus it made a noise around the top left corner of the tv. Im trying to figrue out whats wrong and how to fix it, or how much it would cost to have it fixed. There cant be too many parts that would make noise inside of a tv. I would like to find a diagram or something. If you can please help.....:wave:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

you're both right & wrong .. the noise may have been the result of something else going wrong and the destruction of a component. The noise may have just channeled through to be heard at that point ..
That you have a dark screen indicates that you have inverter problems. The TV due to it's size may have several inverter circuits feeding several lamps. The Inverters get their power from the power supply board.

Working backwards I'd say that you look for where there is any smoke damage and then follow back .. the problem may not be limited to just a single component.


----------



## riteskillz (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks buddy. But do you have any ideal where to get a diagram of the inside of the tv?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

have you tried http://www.vizio.com/support/


----------



## bigozone (Sep 7, 2010)

is the screen still somewhat bright??

i've seen a few vizio's with blown back-lights after a few yrs, so i got the 3yr extended warranty w/ mine. if the back-light is the problem you may get it fixed for ~$200.

makes that $60 extended warranty look like a wise choice.
how bright is your screen? you say you can still see the picture. so i'd say back-light or power inverter that powers the back-light.

wish i had better news.


----------

